# Another example of me having no will power! Pics



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I quite clearly have no will power, as my fiance and I went out this morning and i fell in love with these two mice. I got a boy and a girl, from the same litter....I mean, look at those faces!!!! :lol:

This is the Doe which i've called Sparky (Agouti i think - with the odd white fleck)

































...and heres the Buck, which i've called Blaze (Broken black i think)









































How could i resist?!

Edited: as i decided the change the males name from Treacle to Blaze. Blaze was much more fitting


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice,the doe is cinnamon.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The black one has a very cute blaze.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Sooo sweet, I can see why you couldn't resist


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very cute


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ooh cinnamon, awesome 
I was told their mother was an agouti and the father was a grey.....they weren't very technical on colourings....i just knew they were cute. Oh, and i'm now renaming the male from Treacle....to Blaze


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That black boy looks like a badger marked rat! hehee They are very gorgeous, though i especially like the boy, i probably would have had a hard time resisting aswell!

W xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

there was another 2 cinnamon males from the litter, but i couldn't take all of them. I now have 2 males in my collection of squeaky things! Danger (broken black tan) he's my stud mouse but hopefully once Blaze gets up to size he'll be my 2nd stud mouse  xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I used to have a pet mouse with similar markings:










I found her in a pet store but she died in quarantine after we got home. She was small and sickly and never ate much, but she was super cute.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

aww she looked so cute bless her *hugs* xx


----------

